# Name That Subtitle



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This is a pic from our softball team at the Leola, SD softball tournament the other summer. Ya, we stick out a bit but nobody has more fun. 

Name that Subtitle! (and spot the mullet)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Mav-" The beach is that way"!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

WooHoo!!!!! We got dead last 8)


----------



## astro95 (Nov 22, 2004)

I figure the guy in the black pants just checked the cooler and found it was full of the Beast.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok guys should we play another game or drink more beer? woohoo beer it is then!!!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Wish I were younger. How about, "less filling - tastes great"


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Why are there no geese decoying in on us today???mmmmm


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

"If I wasn't so drunk I could hit one homerun that way, and another that way!" :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

These "name the subtitle" threads are the best! :jammin:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I was abducted and when I got back my pants were stuck up my ***!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

"We just scared away the last chick and she went datta way." 
"In a hurry." :fro:


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Who p$ssed in my powerade??


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

"So what if we lost the game. What's your point?" :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

"BRING ON THE DIESEL!!!!!!!!" aka BUDWEISER !


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

And Hustad said I looked like a biker! 8)

He is a poster child from the skinhead website!! :wink:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

She looked good last night, but when I woke up the next morning her a$$ was thiiiiis big

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

What? No one noticed the guy peeing in the right side of the picture? :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Nope...until now :rollin:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Damn I am in the picture and I have seen this pic about 100 times and I didn't even notice Ben urinating! :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

All booze and no shoes!!! :lol:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I choose to practice abstenence, so i don't care.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Who's peeing, the one squatting or the one standing?? :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Is someone a yankee fan?


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

"No, the guy was serious we really have to play softball!"


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Im telling ya ref, "he's safe"!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I believe that our record at Leola is a good 2-8? Not bad considering our record for cases of beer is a perfect 40-0!!


----------

